# Real Schoenberg Question



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

When I was a teenager in Boston, Leinsdorf always gave a series of BSO concerts to the concertmaster emeritus, Richard Burgin, whose concerts were always more interesting than you expected them to be. One time he programmed the large orchestra version of Schoenberg's first Chamber Symphony (Opus 9B). At fifteen, I came to it not knowing what to expect, but found myself intrigued by it. I've since heard the chamber orchestra version (Op.9), and Berg's reduction of it. But though I've only looked for it sporadically over the years, I've never seen a recording of the Op.9B version, which I'd love to hear again. Anyone here know of one?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Simon Rattle recorded it with the Berlin Philharmonic a few years ago:


----------

